# Advice please???



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish i had found the cat forum under better circumstances. I have a maine **** cat that is about to cross over and i am very nervous about what is going to, or what might happen. I have never had a pet pass at home. I found Cat as a stray and we chose to not give him a name because husband is allergic and we were going to nurse him back to health and find him a home. We called him CAT for his short stay in our home to allow his 'new home' to choose a name for him. 10 years later, he is still Cat and we love him and gave him a good life. He developed a thyroid condition and it led to a secondary heart failure problem last fall, which we have been treating successfully until Cat stopped eating. He was already 6 lbs from the thyroid condition, and today is day 4 with no food. He has been drinking water, and still walks himself to his litter box to pee. But i cant imagine this will go on much longer. We are prepared to put him down if he is in any distress, but he seems to just want to be left alone right now. He seems to know what he is doing, and what he wants. I wonder if this seems at all familiar to anyone? I wonder what is to come? I called to vets office to let them know in case we need to come in, but i could really use some input. I have only lost one dog ever and i had to have our vet help him so he did not suffer. I appreciate 
anything anyone has to offer. this is a very helpless feeling.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it depends how much you think he's suffering, if he's not eating it could be because he's in a lot of pain? I'm not really sure.
It's so SO difficult judging an animal like this.
I'd probably get yourself an appointment with the vet and see what they think is the best option for the cat, if he seems like he wants his own space and he's being quiet it seems like he'll probably end up going in his sleep, but I don't think incontinence is something that necessarily won't happen; for him not to want to eat it seems like he's giving up. :? 

I offer you lots of love, I find this kind of thing unbelievably upsetting. xxx


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and I'm sorry it is under such sad circumstances. atback 
I dunno...I think if this cat were mine there would be two things I would be doing:
1. assisted feeding 
2. humane euthenasia
Cats who do not eat are at *high* risk for Hepatic Lipidosis (cat jaundice) which makes the cat feel even worse and they continue to refuse to eat. The *only* thing that will save the HL cat is for them to eat. They *must* eat enough to halt the HL progression, replace what the HL took from their bodies and repair what damage was done while their body canibalized itself.
If he will not eat he will slowly starve to death, becoming weaker and weaker. I just couldn't put a kitty through that because it takes a long time for the body to use up everything its' got and finally starve to death.
I thought Cat's story was a beautiful one. Best wishes for whatever you decide for Cat and your family. 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Cat does not show any sign of discomfort at all, we will bring him to the vet immediately if he does. 
I already called them to prepare them for this visit. I dont want to make him fight to live because he is very skinny and weak, and i think its best for him to go on his terms. I am watching carefully for any signs of him needing his vet. We will be sure to get him that help. $ is not an issue.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know it. It's just hard knowing what/when that point of Quality of Life becomes less instead of more and being able to recognize it when you see it. You are in the best position to judge as you know your kitty best.
atback 
h


----------



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

Not sure what it means, but today is the end of day 4, and Cat had a bite to eat  
I know he is still in rough shape, but it was nice to see him take a bite.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cat has given you 10 wonderful years, if there is nothing more that can be done for him medically, then please give him the gift of a peaceful death via euthanasia. Cats hide their pain very, very well. His desire to be left alone and not eating is his indication that all is not well with him. Starving to death is an awful way to go and he may never indicate that he's in pain. Please...no matter how hard it is, ending it a little too soon, is better than waiting too long.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think it is encouraging that he ate, but I also agree with Doodlebug. Keep a sharp eye on him and try to evaluate him with your head and not your heart. It is obvious to me that you guys love your Cat and I am sure you'll know what to do when you need to do it.
Best wishes.


doodlebug said:


> Please...no matter how hard it is, ending it a little too soon, is better than waiting too long.


----------



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you both for your kind words, and i also agree with what you say about euthanasia. It is a VERY hard decision for us and i DO want to make it for him at the right time. And i dont want it to be too late. We had thought of doing it today but he seems to be TOO well.
I have to live with this decision, and i dont feel that today was his day (my day?)  . I think your input will help us to make this decision and i thank you for that.
I have been second guessing all my own thoughts.........and thats why i did not follow through with euthanasia today :? But i think its time to put aside my feelings and my neighbors, and my daughters and focus on Cat. Just because he does not show distress, does not mean he is feeling well either.
I think we will probably make the decision for him tomorrow. Thank you all for stopping my spinning head so i could think more clearly. The people i was getting feedback from were not saying what 'Cat' needed me to hear.........and this is why i needed to find me cat people :worship


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey, atback we understand exactly how difficult this time of a pet's life is. Making this decision is one that has to be come to from different paths; yours, your pet's and your vet's and every path and every situation is different. The overall theme may remain the same, but every situation has variables unique to that situation that have to be taken into consideration to make the best decision for all involved.

_I have made quick decisions like when an aggressive cancer was diagnosed in my 29yr old horse; I decided to euth/bury the next week to prevent the cancer from ravaging him and making him miserable. I felt it was more respectful to my companion of 18yrs if I eased him out of his life before he became completely miserable. He had already been showing signs of discomfort and my vet assured me this would rapidly get worse, never better, and there was nothing he could do.
I have made slower decisions like when a tumor was slowly causing my older kitty (only 12yrs old) to lose more and more weight. It was *very* difficult for me to determine when her QoL changed. She didn't appear to be in any pain, still enjoyed the things she enjoyed, but she kept getting skinnier and skinnier and that was what finally prompted me to help her go to her brothers, who had been euth'd due to similar tumors 1 and 2 years earlier but showed obvious symptoms of their tumors negatively affecting them._

It is *hard* to find that point when you _KNOW_. Luckily, it is usually obvious and can't be missed.
Loves, hugs and purrs to you, your family and Cat.
h =^..^=


----------



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks again  I made this decision for my dog Andy who had Kidney Failure. I knew that morning it was his day. I never questioned my judgment 
for a second. But this time, its not the same. I dont know if its because its a CAT, or because its just a different health situation, or both. I am kinda thinking cats being more independent, might be less expressive of what they are experiencing. But i think the cat lovers on this cat forum have been a great help to me and i am thankful for the support. Even if some of what was said i might have known, i needed to be reassured because i am too close to this situation right now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know how difficult this is for you. When there is no quality of life we know we can't save them, but we hope and we pray. God bless this dear pet, and give you wisdom and strength.


----------



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi...... i just wanted to post an update on Cat. I dont really know what is going on with him, but i think a visit to his vet is in order this week.
After my last visit here, i decided it was time to bring cat to be euthanized the next day. Well that night he started to eat. He has been eating a little more each day since.
He has improved each day, but i still believe it is his time. He had a good strong week, but he has not started pooping since eating again.
I am worried about that. I imagine his system was so depleted it may be using up all he is eating,(not bloated) but i am thinking i will call in the vet anyway.
But he is doing ok, and he is purring, and we spend extra time giving him love. He is happy, i promise.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so pleased to hear that. I would make sure he gets more water, give him a bit of pumpkin, and some Laxatone (or Vaseline, which is the main ingredient), and if that doesn't work, I would consult the vet. Good luck!


----------



## cats mom (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi kitty friends.......
Cat Passed today  He continued as described in the update until today. His heart was tired and stopped beating.
I want to thank you all for your kindness. I know every situation is different......but i had nothing to compare to as this was my first cat loss.
I appreciate the support i received here


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. He had a great life and you loved each other for 10 years, but it's never enough, is it? atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, please accept my heartfelt condolences... atback


----------



## jeananne (Oct 1, 2009)

My heart and prayers go out to you. Sunday, my 11 yr old tuxedo passed. He had suffered from diabetes, and although I did all I could, it was his time. So I am completely in this with you, my thoughts for happy memories and anticipation at being reunited once again. You were an awesome Mom to him !!!


----------

